# Unfinished Basement - OK for Temporary HT/Music?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

As I upgrade my living room HT, the old and still working equipment is slowly making its way down to the basement. When I bought this house, one of the first things I looked for (not the only thing - just high on the list) was enough room in the basement for a decent HT - this I got. 

So my thinking it this; when I've completed the upgrades to the living room HT (yeah right, that'll happen...) the equipment that made its way down to the basement will constitute a decent HT system and would be a way for me to sort of test-drive that space in my basement regarding seating, screen size and placement, etc. The thing I'm not sure about is the acoustics.

It is still an unfinished basement meaning concrete walls on the front and one side wall, 2x6's on the other side wall, and open on the back end (will be walled off when I do the full HT build but for now, it is open). It may be unfinished for a while now, what with the little one on the way soon, and I may be using this as a listening area from time to time.

What can I expect acoustically from this kind of unfinished room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The bare concrete walls will be an issue, any possibility that you could frame them in and at least put in insulation?


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

How thick would I need to go on the insulation over the concrete? I may not get to significant improvements in this space for a while but would like at least to have it as a temporary back-up listening space while the little one sleeps upstairs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would just use the Safe N sound roxul stuff that way even exposed its not going to make you itchy or be an issue with the little one touching it.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would worry more about the smooth floor for reflections. A couple of wall hangings will help on side walls. Open rafters will work in ceiling. I would get a large area rug put a couch or some type of big furntiture in room. This should give a quick way to enjoy some home theater. I have done this and enjoyed adequate home theater. It is not ideal but it beats no home theater.


----------

